# bulbs, hella VS silverstar ultra



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

i was at advance auto today, and both bulbs are the same price
i need H7's and H3's
silverstar ultras or the Hella that say xenon, and the glass has a blue tint to it kind of like the silverstars

reccomend ove over the other?
both are $40 for the pair


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

i personally would not recommend either bulb.
http://www.powerbulbs.com
Get Osram Silverstar H7 (non-tint).
Get Osram All-weather H3 (the yellow is my preference though).
get a free pair of "superwhite" OE W5W bulbs.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*

are the osrams really that much better than the standard US silverstars?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: bulbs, hella VS silverstar ultra ($$Rich$$)*

Yeah, why do you want blue tinted bulbs? Both Sylvania and Hella make clear bulbs that will cost less and have better performance.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: bulbs, hella VS silverstar ultra (dennisgli)*

so osram silverstars are the best?


----------

